# Über driver allegedly rapes a passenger in New Delhi



## Vinod (Dec 6, 2014)

*New Delhi: *A woman in Delhi has been raped allegedly by a driver with Uber, the popular app that supplies taxis to users. The driver is missing.

The woman, 27, a finance executive, hired the cab in South Delhi's Vasant Vihar last night after dining with friends.

Medical tests have confirmed rape.

Uber has not responded to requests for a comment. Its app shows a photo of the driver along with his phone number when he is en route to the user.

The Delhi Police claims that the driver had deleted the Uber app from his smartphone so could not be traced easily by the cops. Even the phone connection he had was not in his name, the police claims.

The woman in her complaint said that she boarded the cab at around 9:30 pm but fell asleep on the back seat of the car, and when she woke up she saw the car was parked at a secluded spot. She also said that doors of the car were locked and, when she tried to raise an alarm, the driver thrashed her and then committed rape, police said.

The driver then dropped her off near her home in Inderlok in north Delhi after threatening to kill her if she spoke of the matter to anybody, police said.

"The woman clicked a photograph of the car's number plate and then made a PCR call to report the incident," a police officer said."A case has been registered at Sarai Rohilla police station under Sections 376 (rape), 323 (voluntarily causing hurt) and 506 (criminal intimidation) of the Indian Penal Code," police said.

Police believes that the driver belongs to western Uttar Pradesh. "Raids are being conducted to nab the driver," police said.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

If uber only paid Indian drivers enough to get a hooker..


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

To be fair India is really messed up in terms of men feeling entitled to sex. Didn't a bus full of men gang rape a woman not too long ago?


----------



## Vinod (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes. We have a rape problem. I am curious to know why Uber wouldn't enforce proper security checks and implement app distribution profiles that disables deletion of the driver app. 
Is that how it works elsewhere also?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber doesn't do proper security checks anywhere, so don't take it personally. & I would go ape shit if an app I downloaded couldn't be deleted.


----------



## Vinod (Dec 6, 2014)

I see. Here the phones are provided free by Uber to the drivers. So I would think it will be a locked down secure one that would enable complete logging and disables malpractices like deletion of the app. 
Isn't Uber phones given away free in other countries ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The phones are $10.00 per week in most U.S. cities.

All women in India need to carry at least mace, a .357 would be better.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Vinod said:


> I see. Here the phones are provided free by Uber to the drivers. So I would think it will be a locked down secure one that would enable complete logging and disables malpractices like deletion of the app.
> Isn't Uber phones given away free in other countries ?


Here in US they gave them away for free initially at first when they first open up an area ...then within 1-3 months they hit the drivers with a $10 data fee per week....now most drivers use their own phone & own data with drivers app on their personal phone to avoid the $40 month phone fee


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber acknowledges Delhi rape incident, says it's working with police*

http://www.bgr.in/news/uber-acknowl...ce/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Goes to show you how messed up the rest of the world is. By the way, who in their right mind, especially a woman would fall asleep in the back of a cab in India.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Lord knows Uber is not going to weed out all the would-be rapists in India. So I hope the Indian government bans this whole operation, for the sake of women's safety.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Goes to show you how messed up the rest of the world is. By the way, who in their right mind, especially a woman would fall asleep in the back of a cab in India.


So its perfectly safe to fall asleep in the back of a cab in America??? Yeah, right.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

suewho said:


> So its perfectly safe to fall asleep in the back of a cab in America??? Yeah, right.


yer perfectly safe to sleep in my cab as long as ya want

as long as the meters runnin

i gaurantee it


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

Sexual assault is never justified anywhere ever. The question in my mind, is just how much thought did Uber give in determining how a reliable background check can be performed in a third world country? They are expanding way too fast and need to slow down and perfect their paradigm.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

LenV said:


> Sexual assault is never justified anywhere ever. The question in my mind, is just how much thought did Uber give in determining how a reliable background check can be performed in a third world country? They are expanding way too fast and need to slow down and perfect their paradigm.


same process to background check drivers in the usa

less than zero


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Everybody rapes everybody in New Delhi, why is this news? We heard 2 things from India recently: 1. They are able to orbit Mars cheaper than the budget of Gravity; 2. Rape news.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

LenV said:


> Sexual assault is never justified anywhere ever. The question in my mind, is just how much thought did Uber give in determining how a reliable background check can be performed in a third world country? They are expanding way too fast and need to slow down and perfect their paradigm.


Uber doesn't care how many women get raped as long as their growth numbers keep soaring. Sorry to be so crass, but it's the truth.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 7, 2014)

inb4 pix of rapee


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

lets hope she left 5 stars....am i right???

too soon??


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> lets hope she left 5 stars....am i right???
> 
> too soon??


I imagine the whole experience was 1 star, like your post.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anyone heard of Doyle recently ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber cab rape case: Police carry out raids in UP, announce reward for info on accused*

*http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...p-search-on-for-accused/article1-1294065.aspx*

_*Deepak Mishra, special commissioner of police said that the highend radio cab service Uber had not done the mandatory police verification before hiring the driver.*_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Delhi Rape Case: Five Safeguards Which Police Say Uber Did Not Follow*

http://m.ndtv.com/article/cheat-she...s-which-police-say-uber-did-not-follow-631128


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber cab driver in India arrested after suspected rape*

*http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0JL0IK20141207?irpc=932*


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I, of course, was kidding prior. Uber seems to be the devil, and this is indeed the devils work...so they kind of go hand in hand. 

That said, I'm glad he was caught and will serve his day in court. I guess, on a different subject altogether, how does uber start up in a big, foreign city like Delhi while circumventing all their necessities mentioned in the article above??


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> how does uber start up in a big, foreign city like Delhi while circumventing all their necessities mentioned in the article above?


Bribes go a long way in greasing the skids in developing countries like India. (Btw, India is Uber's second biggest market after the U.S.)
Foreign Corrupt Practices Act, anyone?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

"highend radio cab service" they don't even know what the **** Uber is over there.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The heat is on the authorities to investigate & bring charges against Uber for non compliance & violations of local regs.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> So its perfectly safe to fall asleep in the back of a cab in America??? Yeah, right.


 Well if they were driving in Mr Rogers Neighborhood...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> To be fair India is really messed up in terms of men feeling entitled to sex. Didn't a bus full of men gang rape a woman not too long ago?


That woman died.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Uber doesn't care how many women get raped as long as their growth numbers keep soaring. Sorry to be so crass, but it's the truth.


Wow really?

I always appreciate when a person proves with out question how worthless a human being they really are.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> So its perfectly safe to fall asleep in the back of a cab in America??? Yeah, right.


Many of my customers fall a sleep every weekend. I suspect this happens quite often.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> now most drivers use their own phone & own data with drivers app on their personal phone


How do you know this?


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dumb question: What is FIR?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Dumb question: What is FIR?


That's ******* for FUR or FOR.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Chevy Chase: "Whats a dickfir?"


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I think people in India is tired of being embarrassed of these high profile rape cases. Uber just was in wrong place at wrong time.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> lets hope she left 5 stars....am i right???
> 
> too soon??


thats what passes for humor in flint

something in the water


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Well I think people in India is tired of being embarrassed of these high profile rape cases. Uber just was in wrong place at wrong time.


Believe it or not....

This is a minor blip on the radar. If you look up the recent...last 30 years...of India with regard to rape, indentured servitude, slavery, human trafficking, prostitution, basic corruption at the lowest levels where the larger government has to be forced to get involved......you would be horrified.

And it all goes on today.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I believe you SF, like I said, people are getting tired of it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I believe you SF, like I said, people are getting tired of it.


If your are interested....you'd have to search for it....

A guy wrote an article for time magazine. He posed as a sporting goods dealer and went to India. Incredible story at a time when investigative journalism still existed.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

What's the big deal? Isn't rape a national sport of India?

No offence to Hindu people, just a bad joke


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

billybengal said:


> What's the big deal? Isn't rape a national sport of India?
> 
> No offence to Hindu people, just a bad joke


Eh better watch out...the democrats are out there...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

billybengal said:


> What's the big deal? Isn't rape a national sport of India?
> 
> No offence to Hindu people, just a bad joke


Sadly there seems to be a lot of truth in that bad joke.


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

FIR = first incident report. Its when police makes an entry into its database about a crime reported. Most of the corruption happens before this point. Once its entered into the database, hardly anyone escapes the penalties for a wrong doing commited by them.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Wow really?
> 
> I always appreciate when a person proves with out question how worthless a human being they really are.


Do you have a problem with what a posted?


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> "highend radio cab service" they don't even know what the **** Uber is over there.


yer right

highend is a real stretch


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Chevy Chase: "Whats a dickfir?"


ask yer wife girlfriend significant other to give you a demo


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Do you have a problem with what a posted?


My statement was clear. And correct.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> My statement was clear. And correct.


It was clear that you had nothing useful to say, that much is true.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> If uber only paid Indian drivers enough to get a hooker..


Uber rapes me nightly. I get plenty of sex.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Vinod said:


> I see. Here the phones are provided free by Uber to the drivers. So I would think it will be a locked down secure one that would enable complete logging and disables malpractices like deletion of the app.
> Isn't Uber phones given away free in other countries ?


Yeah, given away freely, but they charge you to keep and use it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> So its perfectly safe to fall asleep in the back of a cab in America??? Yeah, right.


Not in my UberCab! I'm broke, hungry, and desperate. Thanks Uber.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

LenV said:


> Sexual assault is never justified anywhere ever. The question in my mind, is just how much thought did Uber give in determining how a reliable background check can be performed in a third world country? They are expanding way too fast and need to slow down and perfect their paradigm.


You think Uber gives a lot of thought about anything? Uber acts like Russia in any of their wars up until WWII, no strategy just send 20 times more troops than your oponent. Same with Uber, let's just expand all over the world. If they would put some thought into their actions they wouldn't do such dumb mistakes like Uber Germany or Uber Poland. Even ordinary people like myself would really think twice before just pushing into such markets. Germany, regular cab is a nice, clean Mercedes with a professional driver. Who wants to ride in some old Opel or Fiat? Poland. Cab fares are so low that Uber goes 10cents/kilometrer lower. Who's gonna drive for a company with shady insurance for a fare that barely covers the costs of gas? Unlike Uber execs, Warsaw drivers can count. There are plenty of other examples whe Uber could think a bit and come up with better solutions than they did. Lucky for Uber, their one size fits all works in most places and some businesses just don't care about collateral costs as long as they're making crap load of money.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber cab rape case: Police carry out raids in UP, announce reward for info on accused*
> 
> *http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...p-search-on-for-accused/article1-1294065.aspx*
> 
> _*Deepak Mishra, special commissioner of police said that the highend radio cab service Uber had not done the mandatory police verification before hiring the driver.*_


Why would they (do mandatory police verification)? After all they are Uber...... Alles.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/07/uber-faces-legal-action-in-india-following-arrest-of-rape-suspect/

Uber could possibly be charged CRIMINALLY by the Indian people. Here's a choice quote about the Uber Terms of Service for the passengers:

"The main argument is this: Uber is not a transportation company, but rather a technology service that matches seekers of transportation (riders) with providers of transportation (drivers). By using Uber, and accepting the obligatory ToS, you are acknowledging that each and every driver that picks you up in any city in the world is a third-party (not Uber), and thus, Uber is not responsible for _any_ of their actions."

Case closed then, right?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Bribes go a long way in greasing the skids in developing countries like India. (Btw, India is Uber's second biggest market after the U.S.)
> Foreign Corrupt Practices Act, anyone?


We know that from our gown good old city, don't we chi1cabby? ;-)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/07/uber-faces-legal-action-in-india-following-arrest-of-rape-suspect/
> 
> Uber could possibly be charged CRIMINALLY by the Indian people. Here's a choice quote about the Uber Terms of Service for the passengers:
> 
> ...


You had your 7 year old ran down?

You got beat with a hammer?

You got raped?

We got paid! Uber On!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

billybengal said:


> What's the big deal? Isn't rape a national sport of India?
> 
> No offence to Hindu people, just a bad joke


Actually I was reading about all the recent "rape news" coming out of India.
India's population is 4 times bigger then the USA yet the
total rape cases are much lower then in the US.

So why are we hearing about it so much lately?
It's because there is a change of attitude in India.
Up until recently rape cases were kinda hushed up
but now every case seems to make it into the national news.
With women speaking up and all the demonstrations it seems like
the rape issue is bad there but actually it's worse here.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Arrested Uber Driver Was Jailed Earlier too in Rape Case: Delhi Police*

http://m.ndtv.com/article/cities/ar...ed-earlier-too-on-rape-charges-sources-631344


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Banned in Delhi, CEO Tries to Dodge Blame: 10 Developments*

http://m.ndtv.com/article/cheat-she...o-tries-to-dodge-blame-10-developments-631534


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Statement from TravisK; other details & developments:

http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/08/ub...e-in-india-after-driver-is-arrested-for-rape/*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Believe it or not....
> 
> This is a minor blip on the radar. If you look up the recent...last 30 years...of India with regard to rape, indentured servitude, slavery, human trafficking, prostitution, basic corruption at the lowest levels where the larger government has to be forced to get involved......you would be horrified.
> 
> And it all goes on today.


And the biggest Indian crime?

Indian call centres!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

billybengal said:


> You think Uber gives a lot of thought about anything? Uber acts like Russia in any of their wars up until WWII, no strategy just send 20 times more troops than your oponent. Same with Uber, let's just expand all over the world. If they would put some thought into their actions they wouldn't do such dumb mistakes like Uber Germany or Uber Poland. Even ordinary people like myself would really think twice before just pushing into such markets. Germany, regular cab is a nice, clean Mercedes with a professional driver. Who wants to ride in some old Opel or Fiat? Poland. Cab fares are so low that Uber goes 10cents/kilometrer lower. Who's gonna drive for a company with shady insurance for a fare that barely covers the costs of gas? Unlike Uber execs, Warsaw drivers can count. There are plenty of other examples whe Uber could think a bit and come up with better solutions than they did. Lucky for Uber, their one size fits all works in most places and some businesses just don't care about collateral costs as long as they're making crap load of money.


Wait till UBER hits Tasmania! There's a Senator there and She's said on radio that the any man she goes out with has impress her with a "big package and plenty of money". Senator Jacqui Lambe somehow will need special UBER attention - no spin but handfuls of Travis trouser snake. We know he has the money !


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Arrested Uber Driver Was Jailed Earlier too in Rape Case: Delhi Police*
> 
> http://m.ndtv.com/article/cities/ar...ed-earlier-too-on-rape-charges-sources-631344


uber does background checks

not


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> uber does background checks
> 
> not


ubers already hiring in tasmania

tasman the tasmanian devil was driver #1


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

For the record, I haven't raped anyone in my car and I don't intend to. However, I was propositioned last Saturday night, but I let the flattering, suggestive comments remain nothing more than flattering, suggestive comments. Hope I got 5 stars!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Bill Cosby moved to India? 

And became an Uber driver?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Actually I was reading about all the recent "rape news" coming out of India.
> India's population is 4 times bigger then the USA yet the
> total rape cases are much lower then in the US.
> 
> ...


I doubt we are even hearing the tip of the iceberg in re guard to unreported rape cases.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And the biggest Indian crime?
> 
> Indian call centres!


I used to hate those things but now I spend some time talking with them. They are a pretty good source of info for my trip.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

I think instead of saying "Uber driver alledegly rapes a passenger", people should say "Uber rapes a passenger".  (Yes, I'm referring to how some people use Uber to refer to the company, the car, and the driver. "I'm waiting for my Uber.")


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Banned in Delhi, CEO Tries to Dodge Blame: 10 Developments*
> 
> http://m.ndtv.com/article/cheat-she...o-tries-to-dodge-blame-10-developments-631534


The app was banned in india not becouse the rape incident; but becouse the app denied any responsability in such incident
Read the report carefully


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> ubers already hiring in tasmania
> 
> tasman the tasmanian devil was driver #1


Yep! That just about tells you all you need to know about Tasmanians! Lol


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

This is a typical hindu story ... false flag operation, you know!

So the driver is actually a taxi driver on a mission to sabotage uber! That's why he also denied pleasure to the victim! And that made her blow up the story.

Typical Bollywood plot. Trust me, by now there should already be a music and a dance form to this story too.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome
You imagination is so amazing that i believe you should srart a career as a movie writer
Lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> yer perfectly safe to sleep in my cab as long as ya want
> 
> as long as the meters runnin
> 
> i gaurantee it


Yep, I would have provided personal protection, a blanky, pillow, night-cap, and a bedtime story for you in my cab. Continental Breakfast with a 20% tip.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

juicesack said:


> This is a typical hindu story ... false flag operation, you know!
> 
> So the driver is actually a taxi driver on a mission to sabotage uber! That's why he also denied pleasure to the victim! And that made her blow up the story.
> 
> Typical Bollywood plot. Trust me, by now there should already be a music and a dance form to this story too.


What? Are you on crack juicesack? Or maybe cracksack juice?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

toi said:


> Has anyone heard of Doyle recently ?


Last I heard he took a job in India.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wait till UBER hits Tasmania! There's a Senator there and She's said on radio that the any man she goes out with has impress her with a "big package and plenty of money". Senator Jacqui Lambe somehow will need special UBER attention - no spin but handfuls of Travis trouser snake. We know he has the money !


Got a feeling he's lacking the 'snake' though. Just a hunch. Of course, some may see it as he's one big dick.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber is still Operating in Delhi despite the Ban *http://t.co/vVXYHph0WZ


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber is still Operating in Delhi despite the Ban *http://t.co/vVXYHph0WZ


After trying to weasel his way out of the fact that they are operating illegally, and being asked about it repeatedly, the sleazy, lying Uber rep. actually said, *"So why are we having this conversation at this time when we should be focused on the victim and healing the community."* He actually spoke those words. A company that has shown they have zero concern for anyone, any law or regulation, actually now expects people to believe they're focused on this victim and healing the community?

Personally, I believe my immediate concern would be to (voluntarily) get every Indian Uber driver off the road immediately, do a *REAL* background check, and get rid of those that aren't safe to be out there. Actions speak louder than words Uber. You wanna fool people into believing you give a crap about people being killed, raped, and beaten? Then act like you care, even though you don't. The snowball rolling your way is getting bigger everyday.

*Uber's immediate concern - Let's don't talk about it, and it's business as usual!*

*They disgust me.*

*I feel ashamed for these slime-balls.*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> *"So why are we having this conversation at this time when we should be focused on the victim and healing the community."*


oh my god


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> oh my god


Yeah, they're all about sympathy and 'healing.' They're just not caring enough to get the cars off the roads, as ordered, and try to weed out any other potential rapists/murderers/child molesters. What kind of company would operate this way? I'm baffled, actually stunned.

Uber Not!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*MOVING TO A SAFER DELHI, TOGETHER*

*http://blog.uber.com/SaferDelhi*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *MOVING TO A SAFER DELHI, TOGETHER*
> 
> *http://blog.uber.com/SaferDelhi*


Obviously, I'm the biggest mouth griping in here about Uber, but I'll also be one of the first to applaud their decision to suspend operations in New Delhi. Albeit after being ordered to, but they still get some credit. It was the right thing to do. It would have been the right thing thing to do immediately, without being ordered, but baby-steps, I guess.

Maybe they'll get a warm-and-fuzzy feeling from doing what's right, and let it carry over to their treatment of drivers. At some point, things have to change, and they will. Hopefully, they'll see the value of doing something because it's right, and not just because you're forced to, and go down fighting. They can also avoid all the chaos, conflict, degradation of service, and loss of business. If you're gonna go through all the bad stuff to arrive in the same place, why not just avoid it?

Come on Uber, I'm pulling for ya! You're on a roll. Get it right or someone else will.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*What Uber Forgot When It Expanded to India*

http://www.inc.com/peter-regan/what-uber-forgot-when-it-expanded-to-india.html


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

The Uber Follies.

*"Getting Big Fast. That is important. But raising money is not enough."*

The only thing Uber 'thinks?' about is money. They've already lost.

I think they started lopping off heads a few years back after the people had had enough over in France.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Is Running In New Delhi Under A "No-Profit" Model Pending License Approval*
Ingrid Lunden(@ingridlunden)
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/ub...ofit-model-pending-license-approval/?ncid=rss


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Delhi Uber Driver Sentenced To Life In Prison For Rape*
*http://www.buzzfeed.com/franciswhittaker/uber-indian-driver-found-guilty-of-rape#.kfEVxAOMwR*


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Goes to show you how messed up the rest of the world is. By the way, who in their right mind, especially a woman would fall asleep in the back of a cab in India.


I think you mean who in their right mind would rape a customer when you were supposed to drive them home safely?


----------

